

Why Nokia is destined to (finally) fail - win_ini
http://rothy.tumblr.com/post/5041065110/why-nokia-is-finally-destined-to-fail

======
rbanffy
"As long as Nokia and Microsoft continue to see the carriers as their
customers, rather than the people who are touching them everyday"

When it comes to Windows, I keep reminding people Microsoft's clients are not
those who buy computers with Windows installed, but the OEMs who build them.
Nobody buys Windows 7 - the ordinary user buys Dell (or Lenovo, or Acer, or
Sony)

~~~
win_ini
I hear you, but I think the big difference here is that the MS PC ecosystem
had microsoft as the elephant in the room. Vendors like Dell, HP and others
have confidence in investing in a platform that they can sell because it is
ubiquitous. (that's partly why Linux on netbooks failed) But in the phone
space, Microsoft Windows Phone 7 is worse off than a red-headed stepchild.

------
mijnpc
Funny.

I had (and still have) a Nokia 1100, made in 2003, and even that phone had
vibrating alert.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_1100>

